# Replacing a OTR Microwave that Vents Outside



## lydiainflorida (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm moving into a house that currently has an OTR Sharp microwave that vents outside (I can see duct above the microwave in the cabinet). I am going to replace the microwave with a stainless steel model but I'd still like the exhaust to be vented outside. Can I use the existing vent set up for my new microwave? If so, do I need to pay attention to where the vent comes out of the microwave on the new model or are they pretty much in the same location? Can I just buy any model of OTR microwave? Or is there going to be some re-duct work needed if the vent is not in the same location on the microwave?


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

lydiainflorida said:


> Can I use the existing vent set up for my new microwave?


YES



> ...are they pretty much in the same location?
> Can I just buy (pretty much) any model of OTR microwave?


YES and YES



> ...(might there be) some re-duct work needed...?


There might be but if so it should only be minor.


----------

